# Nathan's Pain



## Daikenen (Aug 26, 2012)

The following is a compilation of take-downs and tap-outs from an instructional video I was putting together (filmed a few years ago, never finished). Looks like it's from early 2007. Feel free to comment or critique. Enjoy the video so that Nathan's sacrifice isn't for nothing


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow, Nathan sure has big balls!  And so colorful!


----------



## UKS (Sep 18, 2012)

lol, nice vid.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2012)

Smooth technique!


----------

